# Framebuffer Scentrato

## Onip

Ieri ho (finalmente) aggiornato la scheda video e sono passato da una GeForce 440 Mx ad una 7600 GS.

Il problema è che la console mi viene mostrata leggermente spostata verso sinistra sia con vesafb sia con tng.

Mi spiego:

il prompt, ad esempio, invece che mostrarmi

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $
```

mi lascia vedere solo

```
p @ Hal9000 ~ $
```

(più o meno)

lo shift è, ovviamente, presente in direzione opposta anche sul bordo destro dello schermo, gli [  ok ] del boot lasciano tutti uno spazio libero alla loro destra.

Veniamo alle cose divertenti.

Il problema riguarda solo il framebuffer: X, grub, splash del bios e WindowsXp sono tutti perfettamente allineati. Se provo con la funzione di allineamento automatico dello schermo mentre visualizzo il framebuffer questo si mette a posto, ai danni della corretta disposizione di X

Se abbasso la risoluzione del framebuffer da 1280x1024 a 1024x768 il problema scompare

Con la vecchia scheda tutto andava benone anche a 1280x1024

Non saprei se definirlo un bug dei driver del framebuffer o della scheda video...

Avete qualche suggerimento?

Anche solo qualche chiave di ricerca sarebbe già un buon inizio, descrivere questo fenomeno in inglese per poterlo ricercare nei forum va oltre le mie capacità...

Gracias

----------

## Kind_of_blue

provato a cambiare gli hertz del framebuffer(dal kernel) o l'horizontal sync e il vertical refresh del framebuffer (da Grub.conf)?

----------

## Onip

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:4,ywrap
```

Intanto la riga di grub, che non avevo ancora postato.

In effetti ho un problema anche con la frequenza.

fbset -i mi riporta 85Hz, quando io gli passo 60. Era un altro problema che volevo risolvere, ma (stupidamente, ci ho pure fatto un esame sulle vga) pensavo fossero incorrelati.

A questo punto la domanda che si aggiunge alle altre è: "come diavolo imposto i 60Hz se con la riga di cui sopra non funziona?"

----------

## djinnZ

visto che sono sempre nell'archeologico uso ancora le matrox con i crt e non ki sono mai aggiornato ma cercherei qualcosa del tipo upper lower vslen etc.

per il calcolo dei timing esatti dovrebbe esserci ancora il vecchio howto per X in italiano sul sito del pluto.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Li setti nel kernel:

```

 DeviceDriver-> 

 Graphics Support-> 

 <*> Support FrameBuffer 

 <*> VESA VGA Graphic Support 

 Vesa Driver Type(vesafb/vesafb-tng)--> 

 (resolution-bpp@refreshRate) Vesa Default Mode (NEW) 

```

cosi puoi evitare di passare i parametri in grub.conf

PS:

probabilmente è qui che hai messo 85Hz ... per cui ti ignora le modifiche che fai in grub

----------

## Onip

In realtà non è così

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep FB

-- cut --

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024-32@60"

-- cut --

```

è una delle prime cose che ho cambiato. In oltre, da quello che ho capito io quello è il default mode che, però, viene sovrascritto da quello passato al boot, tanto è vero che adesso ho avviato a 1024x768 .

Grazie per l'aiuto

EDIT:

Edito solo per far presente ai lettori che, purtroppo, non sono l'unico e nessuno, a quanto vedo, ha uno straccio di soluzione...

Link 1, 2 e 3. Ma ce ne sono anche altri

Byez

p.s. la genialata è stato trovare una keyword adeguata: shifted, neanche troppo difficile a posteriori.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Allora ... io ho avuto problemi di visualizzazione della consolle al boot e al logout ... una volta una parte dello schermo nero, un'altra volta lo spostamento (come te) su un portatile e su un fisso.

devo essere stato fortunato, m in entrambi i casi era colpa del driver Vesa-tng .. e mi è bastato usare il vesa sandard.

forse vale una prova

----------

## Onip

rifarò la prova allora, anche se l'ho già fatta e non ha portato a niente.

comunque questo mi fa pensare...   :Crying or Very sad: 

 */usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that there are some boards (nVidia 59**, 57** and newer models)
> 
> claiming that their Video BIOS is VBE 3.0 compliant, while ignoring the
> ...

 

magari impostando l'uso di un VBE diverso (con il parametro apposito). Anche se non ho idea di cosa sia e se sia sensato fare un'operazione del genere

----------

## Kind_of_blue

VBE è il "VESA Bios Extension"

il driver vesa-tng è compatibile quasi esclusivamente con il VBE 2.0

il driver vesa standard è più flessibile

se la tua scheda è VBE 3 compliant ... non puoi cambiare il suo VBE ... puoi provare a interagire con lei in un modo soddisfacente.

----------

